

Apple Sued by 27,000 South Korean IPhone Users Over Location Data - brunnsbe
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-08-17/apple-sued-by-south-korean-iphone-users-over-location-data.html

======
benmlang
Ouch, looks like South Park did a good job with that episode making fun of
this.

